# Celestial Pearl Danio (CPD)s)



## mitchelllawson (3 Jan 2012)

How much are these little guys?

Could someone share any information they have about these fish, im really interested in them and may buy some soon!


----------



## spyder (3 Jan 2012)

They vary from £2.45 to as much as £4.50 per, depending on size and where you buy them.

They are a small and rather pretty fish with great personality. They thrive in planted tanks but can be quite shy. They tend to hide a lot. Males can be territoraiaI and some people report conflicts between males resulting in injury although I have 2 males and only witnessed gentle sparring. I feed mine with hikari micro pellets and frozen mini bloodworm treats. Had 6 for around 10 months now, very hardy and suited to lower tropical range. (20-23c).

They tend to have sunken bellies when you buy them but should soon fill out with a good diet.

Great fish and perfect choice for nanos, the kind of fish you can watch for hours. I house my 6 with a couple of oto's in a 28l tank.


----------



## mitchelllawson (3 Jan 2012)

Thanks for that Spyder, i've been reading there really easy to breed, have your's ever? i don't want to be over-run with them like i was with guppies


----------



## doobiw55 (3 Jan 2012)

I currently have 7 in my 65l and they are brilliant, there colours and markings really show as well. I also have 2 trying to spawn at the moment so fingers crossed! 

Great fish to keep imo. 

Tom


----------



## ghostsword (3 Jan 2012)

I got 8 on a 35l, lots of plants and moss, rarely see them. They are always hiding. Really nice looking fish but too shy.


___________________________


----------



## mitchelllawson (3 Jan 2012)

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## sussex_cichlids (3 Jan 2012)

love this breed fish cannot wait till trade price falls a bit want a school of these stunning colour and marking


----------



## doobiw55 (3 Jan 2012)

I paid £11 for 3 last week. I hope the price does drop.
Tom


----------



## ghostsword (3 Jan 2012)

They selling them in manor park for £2.50. 


___________________________


----------



## doobiw55 (3 Jan 2012)

Really, the only place I've seen them is MA at the moment and the price doesn't really change. Manor park? London? 

Tom


----------



## ghostsword (3 Jan 2012)

Yep, in manor park, east london. They even had some cherries at £1.75.


___________________________


----------



## doobiw55 (3 Jan 2012)

Great price, i'm a bit to far to transport though  , what's your LFC      If you don't mind me asking? 

Tom


----------



## spyder (3 Jan 2012)

mitchelllawson said:
			
		

> Thanks for that Spyder, i've been reading there really easy to breed, have your's ever? i don't want to be over-run with them like i was with guppies



No chance unless your tank is full of plants and well mature. The parents are avid egg eaters. I've had some fry in the past but the tank run with a "survival of the fittest" policy and no attempts made to rescue them as I had nowhere to try and raise them. I've not seen any fry for a good few months now though.

If you want to breed them then condition and spawn as for normal scatterers. They don't spawn in one big hit but tend to spawn on a regular basis with a smaller number of eggs laid each spawn. Clumps of java moss is considered the best media.

I read a thread a while back and the breeder had made a trap from a glass dish that had a tight fitting plastic lid. A large section of the lid was cut out and replaced by mesh. The moss then placed on top. Every couple of days, the trap could be moved from the tank and eggs transfered into a hatching/raising tank. They will spawn easily if comfortable but like most things, protecting the eggs and feeding the fry are the hardest parts. If you do manage to raise them then I'm sure you could move them on easily, hell I'd take 30-40 at the right price when I get around to turning my 125 into a small fish tank somewhere in the future.

I would like to have a good crack at breeding and raising these fish. I have the tanks but nowhere to put them. Netting them out of a well planted tank would prove near impossible. They are fast little critters. I may try them in a garden pond (plastic storage box) in the garden in the warm summer months.


----------



## mitchelllawson (3 Jan 2012)

http://www.celestialpearldanio.com/foru ... .php?t=855 if you scroll down a bit until you see a post by 'Monica' you will see how easy it is, that is if you want to try and keep them that is!


----------



## chrisjj (3 Jan 2012)

Just bought 6 yesterday for £15 for my nano - looking forward to them colouring up.


----------



## doobiw55 (4 Jan 2012)

chrisjj said:
			
		

> Just bought 6 yesterday for £15 for my nano - looking forward to them colouring up.


 
Im defiantly shopping in the wrong places lol.


----------

